# Encore trigger job



## fowl61 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm looking to have a trigger job done on my T/C encore. I'd like to get it down to a crisp 3-3.25 lbs. Can anyone give me some info on where to get this done and a general price range. I live in the Lawrenceville area. Thanks!!!


----------



## Trooper (Feb 17, 2009)

My dad sent his back to Thompson and they did it.Not sure what they charged.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 17, 2009)

Gun Docc- send him a PM here. 

He is in Eastanolee , near Toccoa.


----------



## apache61 (Feb 17, 2009)

You can do it yourself I have done 5 so far with great results. Go to www.bellmtcs.com/store on the side click on free encore trigger job then click on the free trigger job and save it has very good pics and is easy to follow.


----------



## TC Fool (Feb 17, 2009)

Go with www.bellmtcs.com/store and save yourself some $$$ and upgrade some other things while you are at it (hammer spring). This is not difficult, just take pictures as you dissemble it so that you have a fall back plan. After you do it once, you will open your own custom shop for TC triggers


----------



## one hogman (Feb 17, 2009)

*TC trigger job*

If I could buy one of them Encore's at the TC Fool price I would have a pro hunter too


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike Bellm did my trigger job, 1 1/2 # , SMOOOOOTH CLEAN .It was about 100.00shipping & all .  I could have done it , i just didn't want to mess up anything . SCOTT


----------

